# Pacman Frog



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I was wondering if someone could make one or get me one.....


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

lazy ass mofo http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/pacman_frogs/care_sheet


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats a nice link


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a good care sheet but a bad photo
people will think its ok to fill there tanj with rock
they really enjoy burrowing in the dirt


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thats a good care sheet but a bad photo
> people will think its ok to fill there tanj with rock
> they really enjoy burrowing in the dirt


 agreed


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i didn't make the pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> i didn't make the pic










we dident say u did
i was pionting out that the care sheet pic is a bad example of what the tank should look like


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

oh oh ok sorry :rasp:







right back at you jk


----------

